# -



## jw (Jul 17, 2006)

-


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jul 17, 2006)

Well Josh, even though' yew wuz huntin' fer _meat_, but fownd ya some _fish_ instead...at least u weren't a _chicken_ about confrontin' it!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice work Josh!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 17, 2006)

Happy hunting, Josh!


----------



## turmeric (Jul 17, 2006)

Them thar Evanjellyfish is *slimey!* Don't eat 'em! They might make good bait though.

The church I went to shortly after I became a Christian had a "Skater church". I'm not kidding! I _knew_ it was wrong, but, per my family, at least they weren't "replacement-theologians"! Thank God He delivered me!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 17, 2006)

Let's see if I get this logic correctly:

1. The Power Team are really strong.
2. That's cool.
3. They believe in Jesus.
4. That must be cool too.

Am I missing something?

Does anybody ever reflect on how banal Christianity has become?

I have a friend that we call Huge. He's not called that because he is a tiny guy. He was a power-lifter at one point. He grew up in Pentecostal Churches and the horror stories he relates are legend. He's Reformed now and hilarious to listen to.

Anyhow, in high school he had some of those Power Team type folks show up to the Church and was helping them set up the stage for a performance. He helped move some thing before the performance and noticed that the weights were super light. It was a sham. I'll have to have him relate the original story again.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> Let's see if I get this logic correctly:
> 
> 1. The Power Team are really strong.
> ...



Don't you know that if it causes people to "believe", that's all that's important?


----------

